# Word of the Day: Xertz



## RubyK (Nov 16, 2020)

Xertz is the act of gulping something down in haste.

My grandson xertzes his meals down so fast that he often gets hiccups!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

My husband tends to xertz his meal down so fast sometimes, that a little get's lodged part way down his intestines and he needs to take a quick drink to wash it down.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2020)

When I really like a particular food I have to stop myself from xertzing it--I try to savor each bit instead.


----------



## win231 (Nov 16, 2020)

It's not a rental car company?


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2020)

I high school, I had to xertz my lunch before the bell rang for the next class.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 17, 2020)

I once met a man who claimed to be from Xetrzegovina, but I had my doubts so I asked him, "_are you sure you're from Xetrzegovina and not Herzegovina_"?


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't think I would ever have occasion to use the word xertz


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2020)

On "I Love Lucy", the Ricardo's neighbors were Fred and Ethel Xertz.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 17, 2020)

When a diabetic 's blood sugar is low they tend to xertz down food.
Feels like they could eat the table food  sat on.


----------

